# Big Horn Saddles?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The old ones are very nice.....


.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I like that one!! We have two, around 10 years old and they are extremely comfy and have fit just about any horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great! I like it too. It's a cool price, too. Does it have full quarterhorse bars?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice saddle, and cracking price, but unless you have a drop box in the States remember to add around $100 for shipping, customs and import duties!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Nice saddle, and cracking price, but unless you have a drop box in the States remember to add around $100 for shipping, customs and import duties!


 Yeah, we have a "mailbox" in the states.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Shipping will run you around $100 by USPS as it has to come Priority when it's thro ebay. If they only ship courier forget it, you don't have enough money. At the post office you may be charged whatever tax you normally pay if you bought it in Alberta. The post office adds on their $8 to collect the tax. If you don't pay any additional tax then these charges won't apply. There is no longer any duty. By crossing the border, your only saving would be on mailing and it may still run around $55. That saddle is no lightweight, I'm thinking 35lb. BTW, it was probably made in the early 60's and I'm betting it has a rawhide covered tree. One of those you can't kill.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Great! I like it too. It's a cool price, too. Does it have full quarterhorse bars?


It says 7.5 gullet, which is a wide QH bar.

The pics looks like it is pretty wide.

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Shipping will run you around $100 by USPS as it has to come Priority when it's thro ebay. If they only ship courier forget it, you don't have enough money. At the post office you may be charged whatever tax you normally pay if you bought it in Alberta. The post office adds on their $8 to collect the tax. If you don't pay any additional tax then these charges won't apply. There is no longer any duty. By crossing the border, your only saving would be on mailing and it may still run around $55. That saddle is no lightweight, I'm thinking 35lb. BTW, it was probably made in the early 60's and I'm betting it has a rawhide covered tree. One of those you can't kill.


 $55 is still OK.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*big horn saddles*

hiya i have a sinthetic big horn saddle and i have had it for about 13-14 years.
like you have said it fits any horse and it is so comftable and its blue.
i have given it to my barn owner on perminant loan.
i cant give it away as there is so many good memorys with the other ponys.
as a rateing out of 100 i would give it 100 it is a well made saddle in deed.
and robinsons country leasure sold them here with the bridle brest plate saddle pad and girth.
i have another import and its in my albums in stanley quincy has a pink blingey western saddle on and there is a few more things to get him.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be watching to see how the bidding goes since it ends in about 3 hrs. Lots of bidding going on.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ha-ha! Bidding on ebay makes me sooo nervous! I'm waiting for the last minute to bid.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, did you get it? Where did the bidding stop?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I LOVE my big horn endurance, my BO, and two other boarders have big horns as well, we all give them rave reveiws, but all 4 are older models.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I got it! I bid right at the last moment. $335.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations, great bidding and I think that was still a great deal


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Will you have it mailed or does this mean a road trip to the US? BTW congrats.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful saddle!

I have an old Western Saddlery saddle, I believe western saddlery was either bought out or turned into Big Horn saddlery. Either way, they're great saddles, and SUPER comfy too i find. Great job on getting that saddle!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'm thrilled. We'll have it mailed to North Dakota and then we'll pick it up.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

While you are there, scout around for Absorbine RED, red bootle which also has RED on the label. It is awesome fly spray. Absorbine hasn't done the required paperwork that's involved to do with chemical analysis so not available in Canada. It's not real expensive either, compared to what we pay for sprays here.


----------

